# new to the forum and awaiting on foal to be born :) Update 9-28-13 He is here



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Pretty momma! Poor thing looks like she's miserable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum - lovely mare


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks yes we love her cant wait to see the foal think she's over being pregnant. Hoping she foals soon


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Any pics of daddy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's lovely! Doesn't quite look like she's ready yet though. Since she's maiden she could fool me, they're known for it. 

2nd the request for pics of the sire!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Sarah. Remember to post baby pictures!!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! There are a few on here that are waiting for a foal. Our mare just had one about 4 days ago. 

Looking at the pic of her teats, she still has a little while, but that's a guess. She doesn't look like she has really bagged up yet and the teats should drop out more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

this is the sire of the foal were waiting on 
tassa lena


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome to our little club 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice mare. She looks pretty "over it" now though!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty mama to be and daddy!! Good luck with the foaling, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the welcomes cant wait to see and meet the foal the waiting game is driving me nuts


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Good luck and welcome from all the Paints in NC!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Sarah! Looking forward to sharing your experience with anticipating a foal. Your mare is a beauty! Can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and to the wonderful waiting game! We look forward to updates as she progresses!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

regarding the sire....WOW


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah he is lovely merlot sadly though he passed away a couple months ago so wont be able to re-breed to him.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

OH NO!!! was it colic?


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well this is what was put up on the studs site that owned him 
Richard & I would like to thank everyone who sent their heart felt wishes and lovely memories of our boy 'Buzz'.
He was laid to rest today at Tamarang and there is great sadness amongst the team there.
Only six weeks ago we had worked him o...n a cow, for what unknowingly turned out to be the final time, he was so 'sharp' at that time he could have been shown.
Recently we began treating him for the early stages of Cushings Disease and following his treatment he had an allergic reaction and suffered what Richard believes was a heart attack.
He began failing fast over the past week and the decision to put 'Tassa' to rest had to be made.
- He owed us nothing, we owed him everything!
He was a horse so 'cow smart' he made tough cows look easy to the judges.
He touched all our hearts at Tamarang and there are no words to describe what he meant to us, however perhaps this quote below comes close.

'A horse gallops with his lungs,
Perseveres with his heart,
And wins with his character.'
~ Tesio

'Tassa Lena' has been laid to rest nearby the great 'Docs Freckles Oak'.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

very sad :-( They will be very interested in your foal I imagine


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yes very sad  very grateful we get to have one of his foals though waiting is driving me nuts try and look for changes but im always looking at her I don't even know if id notice much. And from what I've read about maiden mares not playing by the books when it comes to signs birth is close im driving myself nut haha I have started to keep a picture diary of her belly though and changes to her bag though cant say I've noticed much there. according to her breeding papers she was ai on the 04.10.12. im convinced though that baby's started to drop either that or im going crazy though u cant see belly when u stand behind her or much when your in front either


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

this afternoons pics


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

she looks close


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow big mama! She looks very close! My mare had a foal in July.. she was a maiden as well, so feel your pain about the waiting game! Can't wait to see your foal!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

awww... poor mama! She just looks like she feels miserable!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see the baby! <3 Gah, the filly I had was too much for me... But all these babies make me want another


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Oooh - substantial undercarriage!!! I'm thinking triplets


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow! She definitely looks close! Can't wait! So excited for you!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Can we say we see a "V"?


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

oh im going nuts now everyone saying she looks close haha she probably thinks me and hubby are weirdos were always over looking at her boobies to see if she's bagging up and then lifting her tail to see if its loose and to look at her girly bits to see if they look different haha hubby was lifting her tail yesterday she was eating she just turned to look at us both as if to say omg these guys are weirdos lol

whats a v mean mylittleponies?


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well its 8.45pm checked Rosie about 10 mins ago she's carrying her tail higher then normal but no other signs that I can pick up on. Have this feeling that tonight's the night but then I think well i'm just probably hoping tonight's the night so probably doesn't mean much haha think her v-jay jay looks different though here's a couple comparison pics of a few days ago an then this afternoon. she doesn't seem to really be bagging up anymore im hoping that it is just because shes a maiden mare and shes saving the bagging up till she has it and its not a sign shes not close lol


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

subbing


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

So what's the news?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Anxiously awaiting...........


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Nope no foal last night much to my dissapointment and getting in the car at 4.30am this morning to check lol. Watching baby moving in belly knowing how close baby is but not being able to see it driving me nuts. Heres to hoping for tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

pic from this afternoon


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow looks like the baby has really dropped! Think you'll have a foal soon!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Lovely mare, stunning stunning sire, this baby is going to be a cracker!! I bet you're keen, but these bloody mares like us to tear our hair out before they'll let us see the baby, so if you haven't reached the "I'M NEVER BREEDING AGAIN OMG THIS IS TOO MUCH" stage she won't drop yet 

I don't know how people survive busy foaling seasons to be honest, by all hobby breeder accounts _one_ mare is stressful enough!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol yeah she isn't making it easy I try and pretend like I don't care anymore and she will have it when she has it but deep down im still anxiously waiting haha here's todays pics have included one from behind and front on as I said u cant really see her belly much from the front or the back. her bum around her tail feels very soft now kinda jelly like though she still hasn't really changed bag wise though maybe just because shes a maiden and ive read some don't bag up until birth but who knows lol I just want to see baby haha


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Getting closer...

It's the maidens that confound people, and since my vet says I can't breed my filly ever [due to potentially genetic stifle issues] when I put a mare in foal, she won't be mine. She'll probably be a proven broodmare leased for the breeding season.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My maiden read the broodmare textbook. She went 337 days (early by most standards) she did start bagging up 7 weeks before foaling. Everything that i read and was told to look for, she did. So, not all maidens are difficult.

has she received her pre-foaling shots?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

ooo how exciting! looks like baby might be here soon


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah shes all up to date woth shots. Shes 340 days today. Thought she was in laboir last night she was laying down grunting pretty loud but went back down to check her about an hour and half latter and she was standing up doing nothing she got me all excited think she thought oh i might play a nice trick on this person haha oh well heres to hoping tonight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

So, any updates today?


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

nothing new to report bag still hast changed at all even in the last 10 days at all wondering if she will ever bag up :S . belly still nice and low top of tail very soft and along the side of the tail on her but either side both very soft like jelly. vjay jay still looking the same and no unusual behaviour last nigh during my nightly checks. no change in me either still busting to see baby haha 
yesterday afternoons pic


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Wow, you can definitely see the bell in her belly, lol! :rofl:


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

That baby is going to be Fred Flintstone-ing her soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

here pictures of udder with dates as u can see not really changing which is doing my head in since everything else is with her belly dropping almost 2 weeks ago and her back end and tail is very jelly like to the touch keep thinking will it soon because of the other things or will I be waiting ages because of the bag really thought it would of changed at least a bit in the last 2 weeks


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well still no news freind of mines mare was due on the 14th of this month hers foaled last night just my luck haha and then one of hubbts cousins has 5 mares all due soon and all 5 were waxed up this morning im just like come on !!!! Lol waiting for my turn seems everyones mares are foaling except mine lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

lol... not just you! Still waiting here too, but we are supposed to have rain all week, so she will surely have it this week!:think:


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well she had 2 born last night pfft typical lol i only want the one to hurry up and she gets 2 lol oh woo is me lol. We havnt had rain here in AGES ! Im gonna go do a rain dance soon mum said she migt be waiting for the rain i said well we want her to have it this year haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

****... only someone who lives in a dry climate can understand that! We thought we were done with our monsoon season, but apparently not. As of tonight, no more progress. She has 2 weeks before she goes to the vets for an ultrasound.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yes so bloody dry and then will probably go from dry as heck to floods :S . would be just happy with a bit of rain to green things up. On other news well theres still none because shes still the same no foal lol.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

and still waiting......... lol nope no foal yet


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

sarahb87 said:


> and still waiting......... lol nope no foal yet


Sigh.. :-(


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yep its 8.30pm here so will be driving around to check on her shortly


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

No baby this morning :-( . She fot treated to a noce hose off this afternoon its so bloody hot.. 33 degrees so she quiet enjoyed it followed by a noce pic in the back yard where theres a little bit of green grass left. Not getting my hopes up but her vjay jay looked pushed out and puffy this afternoon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

this afternoons pics


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow her belly does look like she low. Maybe we will have foals soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well no foal this morning sighhhh..... lol I guess I can look at it like she another day closer to having it then she was yesterday lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess that is one way to look at it 😊😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well mum said rose was acting strange today walking round pointlessly biting her belly and pooring the ground ( she isn't a poorer uaually) so who kknow im not getting to excited im to sick of being disappointed anyway here yesterdays and todays pics side by side


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like were in for a big storm tonight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's looks close. I look for the belly to look more like a V (from the side view). She still looks more like a "U", but she does look quite a bit more dropped in the pic dated 9/16.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well were in the middle of a storm not making it fun checking her lol. Baby was going nuts earlier ive never seen it like that her whole stomach was bouncing like foal was doing laps in a pool and using the sides to kick off lol poor thing. Hoping she goes soon dreamcatcher im going insane lol todays day 347
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

this afternoons pics


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

She's got quite a pronounced milk vein showing... I will say I think it is a toss up if you or Mslady will go first, leaving Teeallme and myself in the dust, lol.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol still lacking the bag though :-( think im finally getting over getting excited over everthing like seeing her lay down or roll i see it and say yeah sure i know your just messing with me haha just want to see this foal already. But at least theres 4 of us waiting so we should see a foal soon even if its not our own lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm beginning to think they have all gone on strike until spring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol well spring has just started here so rosie must be waiting till next spring haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sarahb your killing me with being on the other side of the world....lol!!! We are just staring autumn and foal season really should have ended. Spring will start here in March 2014.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Ugh... don't EVEN go there!!! lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Falcor74 said:


> Ugh... don't EVEN go there!!! lol


Really, do we laugh or cry about it?!?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

ummm... well I am really tired and have to be up in 8 hours, so it could go either way!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah foaling season not long started here lol.. but still feel like im the last to go as everyone i know around here has foals dropping like flies haha but rosies making me wait
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

And all has gone quiet on the baby picture front, with everyone training their babies, so now we can't even get our fix while we wait, lol!


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

I feel for you! when we where waiting for Maxine to foal it was torture, she was so far overdue and I had never seen a baby born I was soooo excited. Went out and checked her off and on every night, then the little brat had her without me :-( went out to check on her and there was our new addition all cozy in the barn with mommy...good luck! excited for you


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol yeah ive been dragging hubby and the 3 kids around to mums where the horses are everynight for the last week to sleep so i can walk down and do checks of a night though i will probably miss all the action lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Off to bed for me, have a good day Sarah, wishing us all good luck for tomorrow. When us the next full moon?
_Posted via Mobile Device_

ETA: I looked it up, next full moon is Sept 19. That's just 2 days!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol yeah looked up the moon as well heres to hoping  fingers crossed someones mumma pops a foal out soon so we can all swoon over it lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Subbing! Wow is her belly hanging low. It honestly cant be much longer.. But who knows!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

How is Rosie?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Still hanging on much to my dissapoimtment
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

picture taken last night bit blurry but phone isn't great taking night shots


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

big belly pic taken last night lol she just looked huge compared to normal lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's big but still looks more like a "U" than a "V" from the side.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

That is one big belly! Surely one of us will have a baby soon! 😳😳😳
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah i dont know it doesnt usually look that big thought maybe baby was moving around and made it look huge lol heres a pic from this morning looking all lumpy lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

She does look lumpy, maybe the foal is engaging and getting ready to be born!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

i can only hope lol she's now at 354 days every day seems to go slower and slower lol just want to see this little one already but im sure u know the feeling any new news on your front ?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sage is still the same, as big as ever and moving slower and slower. It looks like she has lost all tone in her vaginal area but her bag is still not full. Honestly if she gets much bigger I'll be concerned about twins! We never thought her belly could get this big!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well fingers crossed these babys will be born soon rather then latter. Rosie has bagged up now finally i didnt think she ever was going to but she has. However shes still acting like the same old rosie just walks around grazing all day nothing to make me feel like labour is near which is dissapointing im always looking out the window to see if shes acting strange haha but shes always just grazing


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

lol...


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

You know everyone reading our threads thinks we are crazy...😜😜😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Such a beautiful girl! You'll need to keep up with pictures unless you want an unruly mob on your hands :wink:


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol i live in a small town and im sure everyone knows im waiting on a foal i go to the shop i get asked any foal yet? go to the school to pick up the kids any foal yet? walk out the back door the nabour asks any foal yet? haha even the people at the service station ask me lol i think everyone thinks im nuts one of these days i can finally say yes ! shes had the foal cant wait for that day lol. will get some more pics this afternoon been a bit slack until today. everyones tellin me nah she wont have it for a week yet or nah she wont have it for another 2 weeks or what ever it is wish someone would say yeah shes gonna have it tonight lol


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

oh on other news lol i breed birds well have one pair and they have babys lol they were onto 3 the other day when i checked but last pic i took was when there were 2 lol aint they cute lol


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

What kind of birds are they, Sarah?


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

they are green cheek conures


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't know, we may have different ideas of cute...lol. I will say they are different! I do know what you mean about everyone asking if you've had the foal yet, one day the answer will be "Yes"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I LOVE Conures! I used to have a Sun Conure and am basically waiting for the day I no longer have Jack Russells to get another one!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Subbing...this wait is killing me - and I've only just read the thread for 10 minutes! Haha! Don't know how you're doing it OP! I'd be tearing my hair out and muttering mumbo jumbo at her belly!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Subbing...this wait is killing me - and I've only just read the thread for 10 minutes! Haha! Don't know how you're doing it OP! I'd be tearing my hair out and muttering mumbo jumbo at her belly!


Say what you want, but if it works there are 2 more mares pasts dues you can do a rain dance over...,😂😂😂😂😂
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

MsLady said:


> Say what you want, but if it works there are 2 more mares pasts dues you can do a rain dance over...,😂😂😂😂😂
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Off to do em too! *mutters* Urble burble wazzam wazzoo...


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol yeah maybe i thinki there cute because i know in a couple weeks they will be lol i handraise my babies from about 2 weeks of age here are some pics of the bubs from last year and goldie my sun conure 






dont worry evil horse of doom i have already torn all my hair out hahaha


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Goldie is absolutely gorgeous! I hear the green cheeks are even more affectionate and quieter than the sun conures? Do you find that to be true?


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

The green cheeks i find are more playful then the suns like little pocket rockets. Suns can be very noisy and seem to attach them selfs to the one person and can be very loving and loyal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow I had no idea that us what they grew up to be. That last one is beautiful! How long is their life span?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

The last one is goldie my sun conure yeah they are real cuties when they get older. Thinks its about 20yrs from memory 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm courious, and it gets our mind off foaling, how many do you breed? Do you sell them? How long does it take to hatch? Fill us in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol yeah it is a good distraction lol. I only have the one pair now i used to breed a fair few differant ones and also handraise others for other people as i love handraising the babies. But yes i only have the one pair now eggs are laid every other day and after about 3 eggs are laid she will sit on them and lay any others. Usually takes about 23 days for babys to hatch. I handraise them and sell them as pets  They are really funny when they are about 4 weeks old they will sleep laying on there back i have a video of about 5 babys i was raising in there cage videoing one and then going on then the other and when i get to the last one he is sound asleep in the food dish haha there so cute  . 

heres this morning pics


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Rosie's utter is huge! That looks a lot bigger than it was. Is she waxing or dripping milk?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

OK - now I want to start breeding conures! They're freaking GORGEOUS! I used to breed budgerigars as a very very serious hobby. Really miss the delight of checking in the breeding box to find the eggs have hatched, and then seeing the fledglings on their first day out of the box stumbling around and being all cute. Some came out of the box and started flying the same day, others took up to a week. We used to put a few pieces of timber dowel at the bottom of the cage as the slower-developing fledgelings would hop on them and they would roll, and so the little ones would flap their wings to keep balance and strengthen them.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sarah you are right her bag does look like balls....lol!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

No not dripping or waxing and just seems to be getting bigger and bigger lol i can even notice it say when i check in the morning and then in the afternoon it looks even bigger lol it os rather funny looking though haha. Yes evilhorse i love the conures they are by far my fav birds super silly lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Haha i know they it does hey its so funny to when u see it from behind looks like she has little balls haha wish she would hurry up and foal aleady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

heres a pic from this morning and then 2 days ago


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

oh boy, she' s a few days away yet by the look of her. Her teats need to start pointing outwards.
LOVE the baby birds...in the mean time keep us amused with update pics of the babeh birds ;-)


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

:lol: (her bag/balls)... I will never look at her udder the same again!!! (and just the fact that I can say that with a straight face, I should have my head examined, lol).


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Will do have to check them this afternoon to see if the 5th egg has hatched will try and sneak another pic then 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! I forget, is she maiden or no? If not..then she's not even close to bagged up, waxed, teats stickin out.....

Boo from behind just before she foaled: 










A few days before she was ready:










Just a few hours before she foaled:


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

She is a maiden mare 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

really shinny tonight here an afternoon pic and a night pic

for anyone new to my thread who doesnt want to read a million pages to catch up this is rosie shes a maiden mare at 356 days pregnant


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Getting reading to go check on Sage. Here's to hoping Rosie has it "tonight" for you. (It's 9:45am here)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok, I forgot she was maiden, so throw out all the usual pre-foaling signs. She's bagging up which is a GOOD sign, I have had maidens who never did, never lost muscle tone, never lost their tail swish, you name it. Crossing fingers that she re-reads the book and has that foal SOON!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well still no foal  lucky though i guess because i didnt wake up to my alarm to go check her lol. But when i got up this morning she was still in one peice lol. well another day closer i guess haha that saying is annoying even when i say it lol. On other news checked the green cheek babys this morning still 4 babys but looks as if the 5th is starting to hatch so hopefully this afternoon i may have 5 babys. Also noticed this morning one of the bubs eyes appear to be red so looks like i have either a pineapple baby or cinnamon


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

and heres the girls belly last night


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

A red eyed bird, now that's scary! How big can their bellys get!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well they dont actually look proper red well they do before they open but after they open u can just see the red in it and when u use a flash on a camera  ahhh so bored wouldnt be if i had a foal to play with though .... "just saying" ROSIE haha


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol... I'm sitting here thinking of a bird with crazy red eyes!! Not gonna lie, kinda freaked me out 😳😳

Now come on Rosie give us a foal, I'm done begging Sage, I'm moving on to you and Vana!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol well i didnt think rosies udder had changed much from yesterday afternoon to this morning but i took a pic before when i was down there and i think they have changed a little

heres yesterday afternoons again 


and this was about 10 mins ago


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Omg 😳😱😱😳 That is defiantly a change!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I think so too. She is doing good, even though she is making you wait, lol!!!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

ahhh dont give me hope lol i will go into crazy everythings a sing mode lol oh nope never mind already in that mode well glad im not going crazy and it does look differant she will probably hold off again tonight knowing my luck i guess as long as i keep seeing changes its not as bad as having nothing change and not feel like im any closer she got a sweat up yesterday it was hot but it has been hot on other days and she didnt sweat hubby reckons shes just playing mind games with me and giving me false hope he refuses to get excited about anything i say now because he says nope shes just playing tricks haha


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

What's the update? On my way to check on Sage, wish us luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope the next post is a baby photo!!!!!!!
I can't take the suspense much longer..... : )


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

So far no babies over here, how about u?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Nope no news last night she wad more active then normal and walked over beside me breathing heavy got me all excited but then 1.30 this morning back her same old self im sure she is loving playing with my mind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

this morning pic not much change


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

he is here she waxed up not in the afternoon but latter at night when i went down and went into labour about 30mins to an hour latter i got to watch the whole thing born at 8.15pm tonight Tassas Texas Kid is his name ad think we will call him kid as a padock names eight soo it blurrybut wll get better ones tomorow in the day wielaze a 2 socks at the back


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't wait for more pics!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh I'm so excited go you!!! I have goose bumps! You just made my day 😊😊😊😊😊!! I haven't even read ur post yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeehaw! Even with the blurry photo that blaze sure stands out. 
Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh finally - I couldn't stand the stress of waiting much more!!! I look forward to more pics. Congratulations!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Isn't he a perfect little chap.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

OMG!!! Look at those legs! 

Congrats. He is a stunning little fella.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OH YAY!!!! Isn't he lovely!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

awwww... he is beautiful!!!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Now that is one NICE foal. Congrats! He's just lovely. Can I have him?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

What a cutie!! Congrats!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sarah he is such a cutie!! How is Rosie? Were there any problems? Is she letting you guys pet and rub him or is she protective?

Still no change in Sage this morning. As much as I don't want to admit it, I don't think she'll have it until October. I need to get a picture of her head on so you guys can see how big she is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

DEar little chap CONGRATULATIONS! A colt! (and beautifully marked) ENJOY every minute of him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Yay, we finally have a baby! Congrats!! <3


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

sorry guys it has been chaos here. Alright well heres how it all happened i was down checking her yesterday afternoon she was acting a bit funny and looked differant couldnt put my finger on it and i seen her pooring the ground on and off i said to hubby shes gonna have it tonight she didnt have any wax or anything but as i said she looked off. we went out for dinner and come home about 1 hour latter and i done my routine check to my surprise wax ! so i rang hubby from down the padock and said she had waxed i come up stairs for a cup of tea and then went back down as i told hubby i would i shone the light on her and said hello then sat down not long after she started pacing and pooring, next she started peeing alot and had her tail held high. This was all within about 15-20 mins if that next she went to lay down i heard waters break as she did i jumped through the fence once she was down and got the light out so i could see babys legs were out withing mins of her going down and then within i dont know say 15mins maybe 20 bub was all out she done so well for her first time she stopped for a break maybe twice and made it look easy. we got to imprint the foal just lots of feeling all over and lifting legs mumma was so good about it. We watched for poo but he had a bit of trouble so father in law done that end of buissness cleared him out ect. He looked as if he had suckled but was hard to tell he was born at about 8.20 pm we were up until about 1am watching to see if he suckled because she would start doing 360s when he went to her rear end to suckle we put the halter on and thought we had managed to get him to suckle and she ended up letting him suckle without the halter on her and teats looked like he had suckled so we thought we would leave them be. anyway father in law woke us up this morning said he didnt think he had suckled he was standing and everything and looked ok to me. Anyway they tried to put him on but he would suckle so we ended up milking her into a bottle about 100mls he ate most of it but we rang the vet and took him to the vet well hubbys actually on his way with him now to the vets. Im not sure if he did suckle last night or this morning but we wanted to be safer then sorry. He is a very sweet boy and we adore him so much will miss him while he is away but i know its whats best i got a few more pics before he left. anyway thats about all the events thought id keep u guys updated


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww he's adorable!! Hope he comes home soon!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

How precious is he?! Congrats!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I hope all goes well at the vet. Keep us posted!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well vet just rang good news and bad news . Good news baby is suckling off mum now on his own bad news blood test cone back and he hadnt got enough colostrum but he did say that he must of got some as it did show up on the blood test. So he is getting some plasma this atfernoon and he should be able to come home in 2 days vet said he was doing really good though. Cant wait for him to come home. Was just at the shops and got him a little gift
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwwww, wow good for you getting him and mama to the vet in time 
He'll be fine now


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad he's gonna be ok! That's a cute halter!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah may end up a bit pricey the vet bill but he is worth every cent and we didnt want to risk it. Rosie was so good to let us milk her and took it in her stride very proud if her vet said she had a really big good bag for a maiden to hubby was missin them both before he had even got them to the vets. Will have new pics in 2 days hopefully he will be home then cant wait to have him home again  and all the waiting was worth it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Good to hear he will be ok, 2 days is nothing compared to how long you have waited for him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

So happy everything will be ok with the little guy!!!


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats!!!! i'm sure everything will be just fine, you'll love bonding with him I did with our little girl!!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I stay away from the forum for just ONE day and this happens! Falcor74 and MsLady, I think you should pay me to stay away longer! :lol:

Woop woop! What a handsome little fella!! Congratulations sarahb87!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I was away for a day, do you think that counts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks evilhorseofdoom  lol mslady made this collection of pics in my spare time waiting for foal to come home


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Love the pictures, he is such a doll! Can't wait for him to come back home to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Congratulations, Sarah! He is precious! Have you thought of a name while he has been in the care of your vet?


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a heap of names picked out for him well his registered names but we are going to wait until he gets home to pick one so we can see which one suits but I think for his paddock name we are going to call him Cash lol seeing as we spent a lot of cash buying his mum in foal and now will be spending more on the vet bills lol not to mention I think its a pretty cool name


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I think that suits him 😃😃. Does he get to come home today?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

vet said he should be ok to come home Wednesday but wont be able to pick him up till Friday was supposed to send bill via email tonight but haven't got it yet need to know if I will have to go rob a bank before we pick him up hahaha


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

That's one of those emails you want to look at out of courisity, but you really don't want to know how much you owe!

But you will have them both home 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

sarahb87, I just caught up with your news... Congrats to all... I hope Cash is back with ya' soon!


----------



## TimeOut (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations! He's adorable


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks  yeah he didnt emal it through last night me and hubby were having a joke saying maybe he is still trying to fit the zeros on the end of the bill and thats why he hasnt sent it yet hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol... Positive thinking, maybe it won't be as much as you think! Rosie is with him isn't she?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah shes with him im hoping that me talking myself up and thinking the worst of this vet bill will hopefully make it seem less when we do actually get it heres to hoping. My brother has a really good camera so he said he would come around and get some good shots of cash when he gets home. I net he has grown so much vet said when he called the other day thay he had already put on like 3kgs in only 48 hours or something like that so i bet he will be nice and meaty by the time friday comes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

awww... can't wait to see more baby pics!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well got the bill tonight $1,200 latter :O time to go rob that bank lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

😱😱😱just keep saying.... He was worth it over and over!! And I definatly believe his name should be Cash!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, but when you get to kiss that little fuzzy nose, you know it will all be worth it!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah it will all be worth it I know just scrapping up that cash in the first place to bail him out lol funny thing is tonight my left hand has been itching like crazy haha u know the old wives tale left palm itchy = money loosing right palm = getting money. Thought it would be a bit if he needed more then one bag of plasma but only ended up needing one don't even want to imagine what it would of been if it was 2 bags. thinking maybe because it was a Sunday that we took him to vet that might of jacked up price. Defiantly suits the name cash haha just look forward to getting him home and good lesson learnt were buying a milk pump for next years baby's and if it looks like bubs not suckling right straight away will express the colostrum and get it into baby that night


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He is so cute!! I love the gummy picture... Many congratulations!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I had a cat once who cost me a ot of money as a kitten - I called him Costa...as in Costa Lotta Money ;-)


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

he's home !


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww he's precious!! Glad to hear he's home.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

So now cash is home were having trouble picking between our top names REG names that is. We want one that has the sires name in it as u know he has now passed away. Top names so far are
1. Tassa's Texas Kid
2. Tassa's Texolena
3. Tassa's Wild Child
Opinions ? or even new suggestions appreciated


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Love the pictures!! He is beautiful! 

I like Texas Wild Child, since he has already put you guys on a wild ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I like texolena. Tessa's pricey lena. Tessa's cashin kid. The cashin lena.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

sarahb87, I'm so glad momma and baby are home! 

Cash looks sassy, so he must be feelin' good.

_Tassa's Rose Golden Dollar_

... Rosie is his Dam's barn name, right?
... Rose Gold is pretty
... Dollar in honor of his barn name Cash


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

So glad he's home and doesn't he look healthy! ADORABLE.
I'd be calling him Costa Lotta Money ;-)


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

awwwww.... Tassas Texolena Cash


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks everyone for the suggestions keep them coming as still undecided lol for anyone who doesn't know 
Dam is : Ev Red Rose Of Texas (aka rosie)
Sire is : Tassa Lena
some more pics of his first day out in the paddock 




sorry don't have great camera so not good quality lol only have my mobile phone to take pics with


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's adorable! How about Tassas Texolena Red.
Tassas Texolena In the Red.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys i think he is super cute thanks for the names keep them comming 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awwww he's precious!! I love the first pic especially.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Well got a big fright today I decided to go sit out in the paddock with foal and mum try and get some love from foal. anyway I was sitting there under the shade of a tree when I seen a cat in the paddock feral one by the looks of it anyway rosie started snorting at it well I thought it was the cat she was snorting at so I thought id be her hero and shoo the cat out of the paddock after shooing it she was still snorting and this cat was looking over in my direction to so I look down and here is this huge I reckon 5ft BROWN SNAKE ! (in the top 10 list of snakes lol) . So almost messed me pants haha shoed the rosie and foal away and then quickly called them over to there night yard and locked them up. Went back but couldn't find the snake again so scary though as about 5 mins before that foal was wondering off on his own but it was in the other direction glad it wasn't in the direction the snake was in or who knows what could of happened with him being young and not knowing any better. Now im worried about letting them out in the paddock anyone have any snake repellent ideas ?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

sarahb87 said:


> Now im worried about letting them out in the paddock anyone have any snake repellent ideas ?


The most effective way to get rid of snakes is to get rid of their food source, e.g. mice/rodents. Keep the grass/weeds cut, make sure any feed/grain is in metal containers, get rid of any standing water, and remove any clutter that rodents like to live under....and keep that feral cat around.

Around here, animal control will only remove a snake from inside your house, but here is some info from them:

*Here is a list of useful ways to keep snakes away:* 

Eliminate debris such as wood or rock piles on the property.
Cut down heavy brush or trim back hedges.
Seal small gaps under doors or decks, etc.
Use funnel type traps or glue board type traps along edges.
An extreme remedy would be a perimeter wide fence sloping outward at a 30 degree angle.
 *The following remedies really won't work:* 

Use of sisal rope around the property - the theory is that the course rope is tough on a snake's belly, but it's not true.
Use of snake repellants such as sulphur, moth balls, or Snake-A-Way, a combination of the two.
Use of predator scents such as mongoose urine.
Use of ultrasonic sound emitters (snakes can't hear, at least in high frequencies).
Use of fake owls or hawk decoys.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks for that  . there isn't any clutter or anything in the paddock and we keep all our horse feed in bins rodent free and not anywhere near that paddock no water except the horses water tubs which are old bath tubs sitting off the ground. Im expecting the thing come from surrounding yards as there is an old truck depo behind the paddock and a few peoples back yards back onto there paddock and some of them have a bit of junk in the yards we don't even have long grass as its all still dry around here lol. I will defiantly not be chasing the feral cat away if I see it again defiantly not now after I found out what it was chasing lol. just so nervous now with foal couldn't handle if something happened to him


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

sorry but more pics haha heres a few from this afternoon he is 8 days old today already thinks he is a big horse trys eating the hay and the mixed food today he thought he would chew the feed bucket instead haha
here he is with a mouth full of hay the silly ****** 

with the kids (kids trying to sneak a pat lol)

pooring at the hay maybe he is waiting for milk to come out of it lol 

gumming the feed bucket to death lol

my daughter taliah sneaking a little pat


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ He is a fine looking guy! Keep taking those pics..they grow up fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Aww.. he is adorable!!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Love your pictures, they are all I have until.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks guys I cant help but take pics every time im with him lol


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Absolutely precious!!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

And we appreciate each and every one!! I just want to reach through my screen and touch him, I know he has got to be soooooo soft!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol yeah he is soft though he isn't one to let u go give him a hug he is quiet the little turd haha he wont let u touch him or go near him it has to be on his terms so u have to sit down and wait until he comes to you which is diving me nuts considering all the handling he had early on when he wasn't suckling and before he went to the vet just want to wrap my arms round him and give him a kiss lol


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice baby! He seems to be filling out beautifully. Nice mare too, actually.

I am probably a worry-wart-old-person, but I would caution the kids to be watchful when around him...like sitting on the ground close to Mom and Baby. Those foals can jump and kick so fast. Even around a well trained horse I trust I like to always give myself a way to move quickly if need be.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a REAL cutie!! Congratulations!!!
You really had a good eye with a camera, too.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Your pictures are keeping me going and giving me hope 😝😝😝
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

that's good to hear Mslady hopefully I will be looking at your foal pics soon ! Well got new today from our other broodmare that was sent away a few weeks ago to get in foal with my mums mare well mums mare they didn't think she would go in foal because the breeders had trouble with her with the stallion last we heard and our mare always seems to be in season so thought she would be fine turns out mums mare has been preg tested and shes in foal and our mare isn't lol. Normally a bad thing but hubby was regretting his choice of stallions because we were putting her to a different one before we had to spend a heap of money buying rosie so he went for a cheaper guy and since she left he has been saying shouldn't of sent her to him shouldn't of sent her to him so now he found out she's not in foal he has been grinning from ear to ear. And so now we will be scrapping every penny together and putting her to the stallion originally wanted to put her to which is the roan stallion peptos stylish oak the one we have rosie booked into and so he is putting shads to pepto now and taking rosie to his fav stallion Seligman Spin. he has perfect ideas on who should go to who he thinks rosie would be better across Seligman spin and shads would go better across pepto kind of like the match in his mind if u get what im talking about. 
so heres rosie and her new mate (going to plan)

And the shads with hers


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I just replied to the other thread about this, but I'm already excited for next year! First of all Shads is beautiful, where have you been hiding her? I can't wait to see the foal between her and Peptos.

Have you guys decided on a registered name yet? Is his barn name Cash?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah defiantly keeping cash as his barn name still undecided on reg name as hubby said it has to be just perfect and slide off your tongue as we will be keeping cash as a colt being the last of his sires foals and bred to work a cow just what hubby wants to take him camp drafting and he will be our stallion for breeding with later down the track if he performs as well as his mum and dad did so yes his obsessed with getting the right name lol. Shads is our very special girl my hubby used to compete in campdrafting since he was a child and had this one very special mare that meant the world to him she had her for a long time and one year he put her in foal would of been her second foal anyway she didn't come back from the paddock at feed time turns out she was foaling it was earlier then they expected so she hadn't been locked up foal was coming out but back legs were coming with front we were to late as foal had died and they had to cut the foal to get it out and she tried to get up and ended up dropping dead trying to walk back from the paddock. Hubby was devastated and stopped competing and didn't want nothing to do with horses for a long time. One day I was browsing horses for sale and seen this nice pic of a bay mare I left the pic up on the computer and went for a shower and didn't say nothing to hubby just wanted to see if it caught his eye. Well it did and he took it further and looked up her breeding when I was in the shower and come in and said nice mare I said yea I wanted to see what u thought he said u know its breeding I said no didn't look it up well turns out this little mare was half sister to his fav old mare that died ! and that's a big surprise because that stallion only sired 50 reg foals in aus. So that was it fait she was located about 9hrs away so we brought her over the phone and got her transported to us ! pretty funny if I hadn't seen the mare and thought she was nice and if hubby didn't look he usually doesn't and then he looked up her breeding out of the blue I think it was just meant to be and that's how shads come to be with us only about 5-6 months ago if that and that's what brought hubbys passion of horses back and she is the sweetest mare we have owned so gentle and kind natured. heres an old pic of me and hubby at about 16yrs of age with his old mare Chickasaw that passed away


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

naughty cash who needs to whisper in mums ear when u can just chew it !


But he still loves her anyway lol


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

He is SOOO cute .


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

That is an awesome story about Shads! It was just ment to be 😊.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

Tassa's Flippin Thru Texan Cash. Lol.  Cute colt.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He is just the sweetest thing ;-; I love these pics!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

busting to get a new camera to get some better pics with phone on just isn't cutting it lol I think we have decided on a name finally


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I love it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah I think it suits finally lol didn't think we would ever choose.
some more pics of the little guy today


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Love your pictures, keep them coming! Has he let your kids love in him yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

he is getting better he wouldn't let u pat him on he head to start with he would only let u put out your hand while he licked it and then walk off if u tried to pat him (had to be on his terms lol) but me and hubby have been working with him every day started out catching him and just rubbing him all over and have progressed to a rope on him he has come along way easy to catch now and doesn't try and pull away like he did and he is even coming up to u know and letting u pat him on the head. Think it was just a matter of letting him know that being caught doesn't mean needles and bad experiences like he may have got at the vets lol and we catch him now put the rope on and give him pats all over just on the head neck back and bum where he is comfortable will move onto the legs after he is used to every where else and then after he is nice and relaxed we carefully undo the rope without him knowing and then walk off before he knows he has been let loose that way we end it on a good note and its us walking away and not him. Which has been working good so far like I said he is much more trusting when he comes over for a pat just trying to get him to that point where u can walk up to him in the paddock and pat him and not wait for him to come to you. we have put his halter on to but just on and off on and off to get him used to having things on his face. trying to get him as good as we can before Friday as he is going back to the vets with mum so she can get ai. and he was a little feral last time after he got back lol we let the kids have a cuddle yesterday since he had gotten a lot better before now we didn't want them trying to pat him and have him run away and learn any bad lessons. But overall he is improving big time


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

MsLady said:


> I love it!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ditto!!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

He did have a rough start but sounds like everything is starting to work out. Just when he gets the vet experience out if his head he has to go back with mom/mum 😢.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah will be a bummer going back to the vet but luckily this time its for mum and not him  I absolutely cant wait to get both mares back in foal well to see the foals next year have never been so excited feels like along with cash and these new breeding's we finally have some horse well bred to be proud of that we have bred ourselves just so excited. Im really hoping we will get a palomino out of rosie and Seligman spin and a bay roan out of shads though im not very lucky with those sorts of things and for them to be both fillys though to just get one filly would make me sooooo happy. in the last 11 years we have not had one single filly born at our father in laws place that's were we keep the horses. NOT ONE ! lol I think its jinxed though I will just keep on hoping and crossing my fingers so everyone please send me some filly vibes we defiantly need it.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

No fillys! That's crazy...lol. I'm excited to see what you get next year too! Will you sell them or keep them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah i know hopefully this next yeat we can brake the filly dry spell lol. Yes if we get fillys we will keep them for sure if colts we will probably keep them until they are old enough to brake in and get them started on cattle and maybe start camprafting them and then sell them on to someone wanting to compete
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

oh I got a new camera today so excited here are some updated pics of my baby birds taken with new camera will get some more pics of cash this afternoon with it


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Are these the same birds from Sept 23? I'm sorry but they are so ugly they're cute...lol. Are they going to be blue or is that just what they look like now?
Delana
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol yeah these are the same ones just pulled the other 3 out this afternnon. no none will be blue will ad pics of what they will be when bigger and some pics of the other 3 I pulled today 



little runt lol



and heres what colours u can get 


what colours im predicting I have in this lot is 
baby 1 cinnamon
2. normal
3.pineapple
4. yellowsided
5. normal


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I will say they are pretty adults, but poor things as babies..... Lol😄😄
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol I cant help myself I think they are cute as hahaha got some new pics with my new camera of cash this afternoon


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww he's so precious!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Great pictures, I'm sure your kids are loving the attention! I love the last picture, he looks so beautiful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah the kids love him to bits especially my daughter taliah lol introduced him to the big ball today


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

What did he think of it? Was it fun or was it the blue horse eating ball?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Simply adorable! Congratulations


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

he was good with it wasn't scared of it went and had a look was probably thinking what the heck is this thing lol. We have never shown it to mum either and she come running up to it to investigate it and was all fine with it to I even rolled it at mum full pace and she was like yeah what ever hahaha I didn't think she would be so good with it all the other horses were usually like what the heck get that away from me so thought she might be unsure of it but nope didn't care at all lol. hoping he will start playing with it as he is a playful fellow throws mums feed bucket around so hopefully he will enjoy playing with the ball. he just wants to be a big boy he was trying to eat mums hay at about a week old and now he is even eating her mixed feed the little fatty h was fighting mum to get his head into the bucket with hers haha

aww mum let me in !


make room for baby!


almost !


success !!!


Its all mine hahaha !


food covered whiskers lol


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Sarah, as you indicated on MsLady's Sage thread, is tomorrow Cash's return vet visit? I hope things go well... He looks amazing and seems to have really come along just in the short time since being foaled.

Donna


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah he goes back to vet with mum tomorrow but not for him its for mum she's getting ai to this handsome fellow


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

sarahb87 said:


> yeah he goes back to vet with mum tomorrow but not for him its for mum she's getting ai to this handsome fellow
> http://s267.photobucket.com/user/sarah-m-87/media/seligmanspinad.jpg.html
> http://s267.photobucket.com/user/sarah-m-87/media/seligmanspin.jpg.html


Ah, right, I remember now... Definitely post when you get confirmation on the AI taking!

Tell Cash 'cousin' Chuck (our boy) sends him a smooch!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well just got home from dropping the girl and boy off miss him already ! Will defiantly hear me and my excitement once she's confirmed in foal lol be a long wait until next year though lol I gave cash a big cuddle before we left here's some pics of him in the float forgive me in the pics im not very photogenic hahaha







arrived at the vets in the paddock with mum having a look around haha


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow! Happy to hear Cash had fun with his ball, can't believe he is already trying to steal mums food!!! We had to beg Cowboy to eat it at 4 months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

We posted at the same time...lol. I love that last picture of Cash! He is like "hey, look at me, I'm awesome!!"

Good and happy thoughts that Rosie takes on the first try!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol yeah he is a little piggy I think he will be an expert floater already had 3 trips on the float and only 3 weeks old tomorrow lol  thanks im hoping she does to we took her to the same vey that a last time before we owned her and last time she went first go so fingers crossed we might be so lucky for it to happen for us to. I told the vet t make sure he puts in a palomino filly haha


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Help me Sarah, float?? Trailer?? Same thing I'm assuming?

Most 3 week olds haven't been away from the farm/stable, Cash is a pro!

Of all the mares that were bred by Ruben this year, Sage is the only one that had a palomino! Ruben was a sorrel but 98% of the mares were palomino (I know of 1 sorrel and 1 buckskin).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

hahahaha sorry I didn't know u guys called floats trailers lol yeah same thing I presume. yes he will be a little pro after all this lol. well im hoping I get as lucky as u and get a pally ! 50/50 chance lol though not good with the 50/50 chance odds well not when it comes to filly and colts always get the opposite to what im hoping for cant see myself getting lucky enough to get one of the 2 yet alone 2/2 a pally filly haha but u never know I guess


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Like I said I assumed, but here a float is either an ice cream drink or a large decoration in a parade...lol 😂😂😂

I've always wanted a pally, but at first I wanted a filly, last week I told DH I had changed my mind and really didn't care.

Delana
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

funny how one thing can be called so many different things depending on where u live  certainly didn't put cash in an ice cream drink lol. yeah we didn't really care what cash was a we new if he was a colt we would keep him as a stallion because of his bloodlines and sire passing away but every other foal we have been hoping for a filly 11 years of hoping haha here's to hoping another year will bring us this mystical creature people call a filly haha


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

🍻 Here's to Rosie taking today and you guys getting the foal want 😊!

And I really didn't think you put Cash in a Rootbeer float, but have you ever had one? They are fantastic....lol!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Yo Sarah, is that a peacock I see in the background of the last set of Cash's pix?

<Tell Rosie she is important, too, even though we are all making much of Cash nowadays.>

How do the horses react to their noise?

We have some people who have llama's and emu's here. Anytime we have ridden by one of those (or even donkey's) for the first time and they are making a ruckus or even running around, the horses are pretty funny in their reactions. After that first time, the horses could care less.

I know it sounds like we live in an exotic locale, but not really. Some people in this equestrian subdivision like to have other animals. I don't get the fact that goats are prohibited but pigs aren't, but such is life.

Oh, you look fab in the pix.

Here's wishing for you and Rosie a palomino filly!

*****

Delana, my hubby loves 'brown cows'. That is a rootbeer float made with chocolate ice cream. Even after 30 years of marriage, that sounds gaggy to me.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol it would be funny though I think he would probably eat the icecream drink haha he eats everything else I have had a spider before that's just like coke with icecream but not a root beer float. wdblevin I have no idea haha I didn't even see it in the pic until u mentioned it no sure don't think its a peacock think it might just be a native bird of some sort. I have no idea how they would react to one though I guess if its something they have grown up around probably wouldn't even look twice. THANKS !! everyone wishing me a palomino filly though we only dropped them off today I already miss both rosie and cash and cant wait to get them home. Plan is once rosie is ai we will put shads in the float to drop her off at vets when we pick rosie and cash up. Going to be very broke for a while with these semen costs and ai costs but will be so worth it next year lol


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Just checking in on Rosie and Cash. When will you know if she took?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

not sure as u know we dropped her off Friday but haven't heard yet if he has even scanned her so wont know when she will be ready to be actually ai until hubby rings him wanted him to ring tonight to see if she had been scanned yet but he wouldn't be in it said wait until Monday and we will call  lol. hopefully she will go in straight away when we picked her and cash up last time she said we had to cut her feed back because they like them to be a little under weight and a bit of ribs showing before they ai them and then they feed them up after they ai is done think its meant to help with pregnancy success anyway I had trouble cutting rosies feed down I felt bag so always gave her just a tiney tiny bit of extra copra lol thought we would get in trouble because she hadn't lost much weight but vet said she looked great and like she had lost a bit of weight hubby was getting up me saying she's on a diet remember lol. Shads has now been started on a diet to as she has got herself a little fatty belly on her so will probably feel a bit guilty again but at least I know soon as she gets in foal I can fatten the pair up again and spoil them lol anyway that's a bit of an update on what happening though still don't have any info yet on what's happening with rosie. I did sneak this picture of hubby giving shads a cuddle haha


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

That bird in the background is a dusky moorhen. Shads is a pretty girl, Sarah! And Rosie's new babydaddy is stunning! Hope she took!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks evilhorseofdoom  heres some updated pics of the other babys starting to feather up (well some of them anyway )


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Elmo is a cutie, poor Pedro 😢, he is like one if the babies with no hair (my friends baby didn't have hair at 18 months old!!). I will say these little guys are starting grow on me! I may have to make a trip and come buy one 😂😂😂. That would be one expensive bird.

How is Shads "diet" coming along? We still don't have a name yet, we are trying one out, but we will see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Those baby birds are so tute! Love them at this stage. Sunny and Elmo are my favourites 

MsLady, how many days along is your mare? She's taking her sweet time lol.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

hahaha yeah little perdo was the runt out of the babies but I have to say he is growing so fast now I think he will catch up the others in no time. Yeah shads diet is going well will get a pic tomorrow of her and then again in a weeks time to see if the diets working lol. cant wait till tomorrow hopefully hubby will ring vet and see if they have ai rosie yet and if not see if she will be getting done soon. on other news Seligman spin the stallion rosie is getting ai to progeny are rocking the campdraft world here he had about 10 babies in big campdraft over the weekend and about 6 finaled and one place 1st out of a big field so there really doing well hubby is so excited for this baby though he has a long wait before he will be competing with it lol
I know what u mean about the names its so hard to pick even when u have 50 u have already picked out for some reason not just any name will do has to fit perfect.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

That's awesome that the offspring are doing so well, just think in 5-8 years you'll be there...lol
It sounds like such a long time, but honestly once training starts it will fly by. 
We have never been part if the show world, but my uncle has (he won world halter twice in the early 70's). He wants us to show Cactus (halter) this spring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah seems like so far away but cant wait ! even though hubby will be the one competing not me lol tried my hand at campdrafting twice and didn't get out of the yard and feel like a fool when your competing against professionals who have done it there whole life where as me ive only done it the 2 times lol hubby has been doing it since he was a kid so at least he knows what he is doing and I just love watching him do it. I will be quiet happy to just ride the horses around and warm them up for him hahaha. once we finish paying off these service fees and vet bill for the ai we are planning on getting the kids a good horse and watch them campdraft If they want to though I already no our eldest son is quiet keen defiantly exciting times ahead and it will be great watching hubby ride on horses that we have bred specially for it. I was thinking about taking cash into some halter classes but don't know if he will be the right "type" for halter as a lot of halter horses aren't built the same way cow horses are will probably be twice the size of cash lol


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Sarah, I've been seeing the term campdrafting since joining the HF 'family' and really didn't know what it entailed... I see it is taking off here in the States: AQHA: Campdrafting


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> MsLady, how many days along is your mare? She's taking her sweet time lol.


They renamed MsLady's thread to: *Sage's foaling thread**Houston, we have a baby!***


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol I wasn't sure if u guys done campdrafting in the states its pretty big here in aus can find heaps of video clips on utube if u look up campdrafting it pretty much involves cutting a cow out and then taking it around 2 pegs and putting it through the gate which is just 2 pegs lol that's a bit of a rough description I never even got out of the yard when I tried lol


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, the article I included talks about the; mob, beast, peg, etc.

<too much adrenaline for me> ;-P


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Hubby had seen it on TV, that was the way I knew about it. Other than that, hadn't really heard about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well heres a pic of my 'father in laws" mare due to foal in the next couple weeks lol her name is rocket she is huge 





shes in foal to my fathers buckskin QH stallion


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't know that I can stand much more foal watch😜😜!! Do you have any more mares you're hiding from us...😂😂??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

haha well like I said this is my father in laws mare we keep our horses at his place he has this girl and a tb mare in foal as well the tb is huge but shes not meant to be due until late nov/dec I think


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well talk about unlucky vet rang today rosie looks like she will be ready to be ai tomorrow however now the stallion owner is away competing so we cant get semen until next week so then we would have to wait an extra cycle which mean $500 in agistment alone  nothing ever seems to run smoothly for us. we assumed being a big stud they would have someone there to do the semen when he is away but turns out not the case hubby ringing him in about an hour to see if theres anyway we can get it even if we pay for the vet to come collect will still probably work out cheaper then waiting and paying extra agistment wish we had of known semen wasn't available when he is away. wish me luck !


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness, are you kidding? I know fresh is better but have you considered frozen? Do they even offer it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

prefer fresh but probably wouldn't even be able to send the frozen anyway since it seems no ones there to collect semen anyway im feeling so grrrrrrr frustrated paying big money for this semen and don't even have it available when we need it. Hubby decided not to ring doesn't want to get in the bad books with the stallion owner as he wants to keep using the stallion latter down the track so doesn't know what to say without seeming like an **** lol. Vet just scanned rosie again said she would probably be ready tomorrow or next day but not quiet in season yet so said he is going to try and stop her with drugs and hold her off until next week if he can fingers crossed for us


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

You know I hope it all works out 😊!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks me to hopefully this time next week we should no if she held off and if they ai will be done. well shads diet has been going for about 2 days now feel bad for her haha when shes finished eating her little bit of feed she picks the bucket up and throws it like thanks for nothing !!! lol heres a couple pics I took of her today and her belly so I can see if shes lost much weight by the time shes ready to get her ai 





mind u shes looking a little rough since she come back from the other stud her itch had come back with a vengeance I had it all looking good before she left but she's almost rubbed her tail out again the naughty girl. so im now working on that again.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Poor Shads, she's just so hungry....hehe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol yeah I said to hubby I felt bad for her and he just looked at me and then her belly and said I think she will survive haha


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

What a beautiful baby boy you have  just thought I'd throw palomino filly vibes your way! Good luck with the AI as well, it can be really hard sometimes syncing up cycles to when the stallion can be collected from, especially when he is in work and showing  hopefully she'll take first time for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks heaps Jacqua stud need all the vibes I can get lol. yeah this is our first experience with ai think its just really frustrating because they stallion we are getting the semen from isn't in work or showing he is still there at the stud its just the owners are away and being a big stud I assumed someone would be there to collect semen being it is right in the middle of breeding season and they would have to have someone there caring for the horses while they are away but I guess we cant do much about it. service fee for the stallion is $2200 so thought paying a good price we wouldn't have problems getting the semen when we need it. Here's to hoping vet has success holding rosie off cycling until next week  then it will be shads turn hopefully things will run smoother with her ai


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

OH OH on other news lol I have already named the unborn unconceived foal hahaha. as u know sires name is Seligman spin so I have come up with an awesome name in my opinion anyway haha Seligmans Sequel.... what do you all think lol yes I think I have to much time on my hands but with cash away I have nothing to do except think of names for the new foals for next year lol


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Oh, don't get me started even thinking about that, since my mare's are not even bred yet, lol. Thank name is cool, especially if it turns out looking just like dad!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Love the name 😊. Don't know about you but I can come up with registered names all day it's the "barn" name I always have trouble with. It's going to be a long pregnancy if you already named it and she's not pregnant yet...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yep sure is going to be a long wait well there's a debate on actually about reg name as I said I want to call it Seligmans Sequel hubby wants to call it Seligmans Gift ( if its a palomino filly) His theory is it will be a gift if its a filly and a gift if its a pally lol. So there may be quiet the debate if it comes out a pally filly lol. the last few days seem to be going sooooo slowwww waiting for next week to come to find out about rosie and if vet could hold her off


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Well, if AQHA allows 21 or more letters in a name, you could always name a Palomino Filly: Seligmans Golden Gift, lol, then call it Goldie!!!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

lol well that's another good suggestion falcor 
there was a write up on tassa lena ( cash's dad ) in a magazine the other day we had to buy it of course and scanned the pics so we could keep them forever since he is gone now. Anyway here one of the pics in the magazine of Tassa Lena the day he was brought as a 2yr old from usa which he was latter imported here to aus  and heres a pic of cash standing just like daddy lol


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

U 3 are going to start a frenzy if we're already talking next year's crop of 'babies'... I don't know if my heart can take another _HF online foal watch_ like this year! 

Donna ;-D


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Sarah, Mr. Cash's back end is riding the elevator and has gone up a floor... He is a handsome boy. It is great that you were able to get that write up on his sire.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Look at the little guy, already standing like Daddy, maybe that's a sign he will grow up and be as good as his Dad 😉!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Really hoping so guess we will see in a few years when hubby starts drafting him  Thanks wdblevin ! yeah I thought it was really good to they done a write up on him in his memory glad I managed to get a copy to lol. well I received new today from the vet. He emailed me saying rosie will hold off until the semen comes thank goodness !! im so happy so hopefully in a sometime this week we will get a call saying she has been ai and all is well lol Cant wait to get our cash boy home even been putting money aside for the vet bill that way its not just a huge lump sum. vet will be doing her teeth to while she's there and giving her a Hendra shot to so everything will be all at the one time think its better to get it all done and over with.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Glad to hear this is working out. I know you're missing Cash! It will all be worth it in the end. How is your father-in-laws mare coming along?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah she's good no real change yet not fully bagged up smallish bag at the moment and doesn't appear that belly had dropped yet. I get the fun of telling mum nah she's not going to have it for ages yet just like she did to me yet now its there's that's due she's making out like it will be any day haha yet with rosie it was nah she will do this or that yet before she foals lol well my turn to dampen her day haha she might be a good girl and make them wait like I had to so I can keep it going all the nah not tonight she hasn't bagged up yet hahaha yes I know im evil lol


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

This colt is STUNNING. Wow. I'm in love!:shock:

Congratulations, he is quite the looker!


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks  hoping he will be hubbys future competition horse bred to work a cow so hopefully he will


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

So what's going on with Rosie and Cash? Are they home?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

no not home yet hubby rang vet today shes off the meds that were keeping her from going in season but now shes taking loger then usual for her to come back on :S he is hoping she will be ready so he can order semen thursday as thats the last day he can order it before the weekend .


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

well here are some new pics of the baby birds all growing up now


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I must have missed this, is the last one Pedro?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright well cash is finally home again WOOHOO here are some pics I took of him today  more to come this afternoon lol 5 weeks old today


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

He looks great! So glad to see 2 weeks at the Spa....I mean the Vet with Rosie didn't bother him, he is still as beautiful as before 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

